# Lease or Buy??????



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

I am currently hiring a car from SIXT to get me around until I get my feet under the table, but within the next month or so I need to arrange something a bit more longterm. My question is, am I better buying a new car or a used car or am I better off just long term leasing?

I am on a fairly good car allowance and i will be clocking up a fairly high number of miles as i am doing the Dubai to Abu Dhabi run about 3 times a week.

Any suggestions as to which way to go and where will I get the best prices for either buying or leasing?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

It depends how long are you planning to stay here. If not longer than a year or two maybe it's more convenient to rent. At least when your car is "tired" from long driving, agency can quickly replace it.

If you feel that you will stuck here for 4 years and more, go for a new car.


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers for the reply.We are moving here from the UK and it is basically long term (for evermore!!!!), no plans to return home other than to visit family etc. oh yeah and maybe when we retire, but that is a long way off!!!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

then go for a new off-road
don't make a mistake of my friend, who bought Mercedez SLK Coupe at 270000 AED to room all around UAE for sales calls ))))
go for Mitsubishi Pajero or Toyota or whatever else you think is convenient


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> then go for a new off-road
> don't make a mistake of my friend, who bought Mercedez SLK Coupe at 270000 AED to room all around UAE for sales calls ))))
> go for Mitsubishi Pajero or Toyota or whatever else you think is convenient


thanks for the guidance, much appreciated.


----------

